

How To Stop Sabotaging Your Day And Get Way More Done - seanv
http://projectproductivity.com/10-ways-to-stop-sabotaging-your-day-and-get-way-more-done/
full transparency, this is my wife&#x27;s blog - figure it might hold a few good nuggets that you crazy kids at news.y might enjoy :)
======
stevenqt
love the app suggestions. especially the one for visual brainstorms.

